# Squirrel Sausage



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2010)

I am sure that this recipe is going to get me in trouble with a Certain Member...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Squirrel Sausage

     2 feet sheep casings
     2 pounds squirrel meat
     1 tsp salt
     1/2 tsp freshly ground white pepper
     2 tablespoons toasted pine nuts
     1/8 tsp mace
     1/8 tsp cardamom
     1/8 tsp allspice


Prepare casings. Mix ingredients and grind through the fine disk. grind again and stuff into casings. Twist off into 2 inch links like cocktail franks.
cook by steaming or simmering for about 30 minutes.


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 7, 2010)

Serve with nuts?


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope you sleep with one eye open, my good friend, CUZ IZ ONNNNN!!!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 7, 2010)

How many squirrels in a pound???


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone just opened a can of Jedi Whoopass!


----------



## meateater (Nov 7, 2010)

adiochiro3 said:


> How many squirrels in a pound???


Dangerous territory your entering.........retreat!!!


----------



## eman (Nov 7, 2010)

Depends on if they are grey (cat) squirrels or chuckle heads (fox squirrels).

 You'll get about 1.5 - 2 lbs of meat off a fox and maybe 1/2 -3/4 lb off a cat.

unless your up around illinois where the squirrels eat nothing but corn. they look like beagles.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok Paul, at the risk of getting both into serious trouble, just what does a squirrel taste like? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   Did you have to double grind it due to uh  shall we say a certain toughness
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Are you able to keep them in the casings after stuffing or does it chew its way out 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And finally if you are gonna post a sausage recipe


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2010)

RUN BEER RUN RUN fast and juke back and forth a bunch. She's Pis.....and she's not right

I think I'm hearing REDRUM in the background.........


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 7, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> REDRUM in the background.........


 Come play with us Danny........


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Ok Paul, at the risk of getting both into serious trouble, *just what does a squirrel taste like?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the first question, Ain't no way I'm touching that...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for the rest of the questions, I just found the recipe and felt the uncontrollable urge to post it...


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 7, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Ok Paul, at the risk of getting both into serious trouble*,** just what does a squirrel taste like?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the risk of getting sliced up like a Easter Ham.

Ask the UPS delivery guy?    LOL


----------



## squirrel (Nov 16, 2010)

LOLOLOL! Y'all some sick puppies.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I love this place!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I actually have that same recipe in one of my sausage books.


----------



## cheezeerider (Nov 16, 2010)

That's too much.

Anybody care to share their squirrel harvesting stories........ anyone?.......... hello?

Well at least I have the crickets to keep me company.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 16, 2010)

Dear god, my sides hurt from laughing so hard. This is one of those threads where all roads head straight down to the gutter..... love it! LOL


----------

